

Visual Coding: Helping Novice Programmers by Taking Syntax Out of the Equation - ux-app
https://www.ux-app.com/static/blog/2015/01/21/visual-programming/

======
mattkrea
I truly don't understand the increase in interest in visual coding recently.

I'd much rather be coding side-by-side with people that know the language(s)
inside and out.

~~~
ux-app
Visual coding is a fantastic way to introduce novices to programming. I've
been teaching students for over 10 years to program and I've found no better
way to introduce computational thinking than visual programming. Of course as
students' skill grows so too does the need to graduate to traditional text
based programming.

